# Does anyone have any experience with these kennels?



## SeaGoat (Dec 31, 2016)

I have been looking at dog kennels for 2 days straight. 
The family has decided on a white GSD (yay!)

I think Ive narrowed it down between

Reeves Royal Acres

or 

Foxhunt White Shepherds

Ive submitted an application with Reeves Royal Acres. 
All their dogs seem to be only UKC reg.
They dont say how much their puppies are, but wed have to get it shipped as they are over an 11 hour drive from us. 


I think Im going to submit an app with Foxhunt to see if they will have a puppy that might fit our familys needs. 
They charge $1800 a puppy, but we could drive to pick it up. 


I was really only wanting to spend $1500, but Ill spend more if its going to be a healthy puppy that will be the right fit. 


Can anyone give some insight on these kennels or recommend a kennel with healthy sound WGSD?


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

A Jean Reeves does have a Breeder of Merit Award from AKC, but it is NOT for White German Shepherds. White German Shepherds are not eligible to show in AKC. It might possibly be for English Cocker Spaniels. A bit misleading?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a dog from Braehead White Shepherds and I am very happy with him. He is 18 months or so now. He hasn't had his OFA x rays yet but will soon. He has passed his CGC, certified to take his AKC Tracking Dog test, has his first rally title, two legs toward his next one and on track to pass a public access test for service dog training this winter. Basically anything I have tried to do with him he has excelled at and I find him SO easy to live with. The breeder is a super nice lady.

I don't know anything about the ones you listed.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

On second thought, I do believe I have heard that Foxhunt is a respected breeder.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

It seems from the website that Jean Reeve's puppies are AKC, UKC, and AWSA registered. I believe my dog's grandsire was co-owned by Reeves Royal Acres, but I don't have any direct experience with the breeder.

https://www.reevesroyalacres.com/ws/ws-information.htm


----------

